# strano / estraneo



## castillodeif

Ciao a tutti!

C`è qualche differenza di significato tra queste due parole? per me sono due aggettivi che sono sinonimi.

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Strano = Extraño
Straneo = Ajeno


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Strano = Extraño
> Estraneo = Ajeno


Una piccolissima correzione.


----------



## 0scar

Estraneo=extraño, ajeno  

*ajeno*
. adj. Impropio, _extraño_, no correspondiente. (RAE)
*extraño
*4. adj. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Que es _ajena_ a la naturaleza o condición de otra de la cual forma parte.

Son sinónimo tanto en italiano como en castellano, pero falta contexto.


----------



## castillodeif

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Neuromante

Oscar:
Otra vez repito que los diccionarios son solo referentes y que no se deben tomar al pie de la letra.
Extraño y ajeno son "parecidos" y solo en determinados contextos *podrían* llegar a ser sinónimos. 
Sin entrar en que, por lo que veo, la que has puesto de "extraño" es la cuarta acepción y que ésta ya está indicando que es para un determinado contexto muy preciso (Formar parte de)


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos,
en las acepciones mas comunes y modernas, "strano" y "estraneo" no son sinónimos.
Cito el Vocabolario della Lingua Italiana Zingarelli 1999 (me quise matar cuando lo llevé en la valija, ahora me sirve para algo )
*
estràneo* agg.
1. Che appartiene a Stato, società, ambiente o famiglia, diversi da quelli cui appartiene chi parla
2. (est.) Che è al di fuori di un luogo, di un lavoro e sim.
...
4. † Forestiero, straniero ¦ Strano, inusitato [sigue una frase de T. Tasso, siglo XVI]

*stràno *agg.
1. Che è diverso dal consueto e dal normale; che, per le sue caratteristiche, provoca stupore, turbamento o sospetto
2. Detto di persona, che pensa, agisce e sim., in modo diverso dalla maggior parte della gente
[...todos acepciones con la "†"]
7. V. estraneo

Me parece que la diferencia entre las dos palabras es que 'estraneo' se refiere a '_pertenecer_' a algun ámbito, grupo, sistema, cuerpo; 'strano' se refiere más a una conducta, comportamiento, manera de _ser _rara, insólita, que genera asombro.

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## ursu-lab

* Estraneo *significa che è "fuori", ed è "extraño" nel senso di "ajeno", come ha scritto Neuromante, o "che non si conosce".

*Strano *significa che è "non normale", ed è il corrispondente, nella maggior parte dei casi, di "*raro/a*" in spagnolo: 

una persona estranea = una persona extraña (=  sconosciuto/desconocido)
una persona strana (it) = una persona rara (sp.) (=stravagante-strambo/excéntrica-chalada, ecc)
una situazione strana = una situación rara / extraña (insolita, inconsueta)

Un estraneo può essere anche il tuo vicino di casa o un parente con cui  non hai nessun rapporto di confidenza. 

Comunque, _Strano _e_d Estraneo _*non sono sinonimi.*
Per es. se una moglie dice al marito: "ultimamente sei strano, mi sembri quasi un estraneo" vuol dire "ultimamente ti comporti *in modo insolito* (strano), mi sembra di *non conoscerti più*" (estraneo). 
Non si possono scambiare questi due aggettivi, la frase non avrebbe alcun senso.

*Raro *è un falso amico, perché in italiano significa soltanto "difficile da trovare, quasi unico", e non "strano". Si può creare un grosso equivoco dicendo *in italiano* che una persona è *rara*, perché significa che quella persona è *preziosa*.

PS: i dizionari raccolgono anche significati desueti o totalmente obsoleti. Nessun italiano, nemmeno un novantenne, userebbe mai estraneo col significato "straniero" o "forestiero".


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> PS: i dizionari raccolgono anche significati desueti o totalmente obsoleti. Nessun italiano, nemmeno un novantenne, userebbe mai estraneo col significato "straniero" o "forestiero".


'†' = antiguo, no?


----------



## 0scar

Sinónimo no significa estrictamente identico. Si dos vocablos tienen una significación parecida, aunque solo sea en un contexto limitado, eso los convierte en sinónimos.
Palabras como las de este hilo son sinónimos  por dos caminos, son sinónimos en su propio idioma y porque se pueden traducir  al otro idioma usando sinónimos.


----------



## ursu-lab

El tano trucho said:


> Cito el Vocabolario della Lingua Italiana Zingarelli 1999
> *
> estràneo* agg.
> 1. Che appartiene a Stato, società, confused ambiente o famiglia, diversi da quelli cui appartiene chi parla
> 2. (est.) Che è al di fuori di un luogo, di un lavoro e sim.
> ...



Mi riferivo alla prima accezione che indichi. Qualcuno ha mai usato "estraneo" per indicare qualcosa appartanente a un altro Stato o a un altra società? Io ho sempre sentito "straniero" o "estero".

Tra l'altro, "estraneo" in italiano viene usato tantissimo come sostantivo, al contrario di "strano" che ha sempre valore di aggettivo. Saranno pure sinonimi come dici tu, Oscar, ma io finora non ho ancora visto una frase in alcun contesto, in cui poterli usare come tali... Se trovi una frase e un contesto in cui sia possibile, puoi scriverla.

Non dare confidenza agli *estranei*; non accettare caramelle dagli *estranei*, io e mio fratello siamo due *estranei*; un corpo *estraneo*; ecc. (strano )

È proprio *strano*, credevo di aver messo qui la penna ma ora non la trovo...
Che *strano *quel tipo: parla sempre da solo... (estraneo )


Le accezioni più comuni di _estraneo _sono:

 [aggettivo] 1. che non ha rapporto con le cose o con le persone di cui si sta  parlando; che è di natura diversa da ql. co: _un'idea estranea al  discorso_; _un individuo estraneo alla famiglia_; _rimanere  estraneo a una discussione_, non parteciparvi | _corpo estraneo_,  qualsiasi formazione solida che dall'esterno penetri nell'organismo 
[sostantivo] _s. m_. [f. _-a_]  persona estranea; chi non appartiene a una famiglia, a una comunità, a  un ambiente: _trovarsi solo in mezzo a estranei_ 

Nessuno degli esempi citati nel dizionario (Garzanti) può essere sostituito da "strano", quindi a quanto pare non sono sinonimi.

Nella prima accezione, come aggettivo, è sia "ajeno/a" che "extraño/a" e nella seconda solo "extraño/a".

Insomma, quando Castillodeif scrive:



castillodeif said:


> C`è qualche differenza di significato tra queste due parole? per me sono  due aggettivi che sono sinonimi.



in realtà il "problema di comprensione" nasce dallo spagnolo che interferisce nell'apprendimento delle due parole italiane e quindi Castillodeif (e la maggior parte degli ispanofoni che imparano l'italiano) ha difficoltà nel cogliere la loro differenza. Cioè, non è in italiano che sono sinonimi (nel XXI secolo), il problema è che in spagnolo c`è una sola parola che mantiene i due significati, "extraño", mentre in italiano la parola si è evoluta prendendo due direzioni diverse.

Sarebbe come dire che "aspettare/sperare" o "sonno/sogno" sono sinonimi perché in spagnolo ci sono soltanto "esperar" e "sueño"...


----------



## 0scar

Según el De Mauro: 

*strano *(en un contexto literario)
3. LE estraneo: quasi romito, e strano | al mio loco natio (Leopardi); anche s.m.: non che gli amici, ma gli strani ripigliare (Boccaccio) | straniero: non è sanza loda d'ingegno apprendere bene la lingua strana (Dante)

*strano *(como sustantivo de uso común)
4. s.m. CO ciò che è o appare insolito, singolare: lo strano è che il film non ti sia piaciuto


----------



## Trentaduesima

0scar said:


> Según el De Mauro:
> *strano *(en un contexto literario)
> 3. LE estraneo: quasi romito, e strano | al mio loco natio (Leopardi); anche s.m.: non che gli amici, ma gli strani ripigliare (Boccaccio) | straniero: non è sanza loda d'ingegno apprendere bene la lingua strana (Dante)



Non mi permetterei mai di contraddire il De Mauro, ma l' esempio non è proprio di autori contemporanei, oggi nessuno direbbe mai:

- Vuolsi così colà dove si puote ciò che si vuole, e più non dimandare.

Per dire:

- Così hanno deciso i nostri superiori, non chiedere altro.

Escludendo licenze poetiche confermerei quanto esaurientemente spiegato da ursu-lab.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Según el De Mauro:
> 
> *strano *(en un contexto literario: cioè della Storia della letteratura italiana)
> 3. LE estraneo: quasi romito, e strano | al mio loco natio (Leopardi); anche s.m.: non che gli amici, ma gli strani ripigliare (Boccaccio) | straniero: non è sanza loda d'ingegno apprendere bene la lingua strana (Dante)
> 
> *strano *(como sustantivo de uso común)
> 4. s.m. CO ciò che è o appare insolito, singolare: lo strano è che il film non ti sia piaciuto



Dante Alighieri: XIII-XIV secolo
Boccaccio: XIV secolo
Giacomo Leopardi: 1798-1837.

Lo strano = *la cosa* strana = la stran*ezza*; il bello = *la cosa* bella = la bell*ezza*; il brutto = *la cosa* brutta = la bruttezza, e così via con *tutti *gli aggettivi della lingua italiana con cui vuoi costruire un sostantivo *astratto:  *basta aggiungere l'articolo determinativo e diventa"la cosa X". Con i verbi all'infinito succede una cosa simile: il mangiare (ciò che si mangia/l'azione di mangiare, dipende), il dormire (l'azione di dormire), lo scrivere (l'azione di scrivere), ecc.

Ciò non toglie che sia strano che bello, brutto, ecc continuino ad essere degli aggettivi e mangiare resta sempre un verbo. Mentre "estraneo" è diventato sostantivo comune proprio col significato di "persona estranea".


----------



## 0scar

En castellano es exactamente lo mismo _-lo extraño, lo bello, lo feo, etc_. -,  se llaman adjetivos sustantivados.
Y también es lo mismo con los infinitivos sustantivados -_el comer, el dormir, etc._-, y no es necesario ponerle el artículo por ej. _[el] dormir es necesario.

_Pero si De Mauro pone _strano_ en el diccionario como sustantivo, posiblemente  sea un sustantivo de pleno derecho  o un adjetivo sustantivado  muy común.


----------



## ursu-lab

A parte il fatto che "lo strano è che.." non l'ho mai sentito, mentre è più comune dire, nel parlato, "strano che... ", nel DeMauro, la CO di "comune" trae in inganno chi non si occupa di lessicografia perché di comune ha ben poco. Infatti, nell'ordine, viene dopo FO (fondamentale), AU (alto uso), AD (alta disponibilità), e significa: "lessico *comune *(47000 unità) -> uso sporadico" (*). Il VdB (Vocabolario di Base della lingua italiana di De Mauro) è costituito soltanto dal FO+AU+AD.

LE significa "di uso SOLO letterario", dove per letterario si intende, parlando in un linguaggio più comprensibile, una "licenza poetica", come commentato da Trentaduesima.

Ritornando alla domanda iniziale, cosa c'entra "strano" con "estraneo", oggi, 3 maggio 2010? Ma anche nel 1920, per intenderci? Risposta: NIENTE. Perché vuoi dimostrare a tutti costi che sono sinonimi quando ormai credo che sia abbastanza chiaro che, per i madrelingua italiani dell'era linguistica moderna-contemporanea, non lo sono? 
Perché creare confusione inutile a uno studente di italiano che cerca di capire la differenza tra due termini e, confermandogli il suo dubbio-errore, continuerà a sbagliare?

Quiero decir, si alguien tiene una duda y pregunta por algo en español y no estoy segura de la respuesta, no voy a buscar _ab ovo _en la lengua de Cervantes o en fragmentos del Lazarillo de Tormes para demostrar mis teorías en una lengua que no es la mía y que por lo tanto no domino al 100%... Imagínate que alguien pregunte acerca del significado de la partícula "ci" de lugar en italiano. En la literatura clásica española también podríamos encontrar el "y" con el valor de "ci locativo adverbial" y se puede encontrar en cualquier diccionario histórico de la lengua pero ¿qué sentido tiene que le conteste explicándole que tiene que leerse a autores españoles del siglo XVI para entender una palabra del italiano del siglo XXI? 

*DRAE
y**3**.*
 (Del lat. _ibi_).
* 1.     * adv. l. desus. *allí.*


(*) *Sporadico *_agg_. [pl. m. _-ci_]  si dice di fenomeno o avvenimento che si verifica a intervalli di tempo  discontinui o in casi isolati; saltuario


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Ritornando alla domanda iniziale, cosa c'entra "strano" con "estraneo", oggi, 3 maggio 2010? Ma anche nel 1920, per intenderci? Risposta: NIENTE. Perché vuoi dimostrare a tutti costi che sono sinonimi quando ormai credo che sia abbastanza chiaro che, per i madrelingua italiani dell'era linguistica moderna-contemporanea, non lo sono?
> *Perché creare confusione inutile a uno studente di italiano che cerca di capire la differenza tra due termini e*, confermandogli il suo dubbio-errore, continuerà a sbagliare?



Añade el que en español tampoco son sinónimas esas dos palabras, salvo que fuerces muchísimo el contexto y aún así lo serían solo superficialmente.

Extraño y ajeno no son sinónimos y se puede aplicar todo el discurso que has hecho en italiano, salvo la parte de adjetivo/nombre, que es menos rígida en español.

Cuanta razón tienes en la parte que señalo en negrita, y sin embargo a veces parece que sea lo menos importante (Y no digo que Oscar lo esté haciendo)


----------



## gatogab

Esta discusión no me parece extraña porque no es ajena a vuestro carácter.


----------

